# Our Slice Of Happiness This Past Weekend



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Great time this weekend.....weather was not 100 degrees and we had a great spot.

Hard to believe we are mid July already and our 3 day weekends come to an end in a month when the kids head back to school......


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

CampingRus said:


> Great time this weekend.....weather was not 100 degrees and we had a great spot.
> 
> Hard to believe we are mid July already and our 3 day weekends come to an end in a month when the kids head back to school......


Never been there, but it sure looks NICE!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

When I retire that will be on my list! Very nice.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

looks real nice. The Outback tucked "outback" in the trees! Really like the fellow sleeping in the gravity chair!!! M.V.


----------

